# Hampden Electric



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,

I have just bought a "Hampden Electric", my first electric watch, which I guess is from the 50's or 60's. I would like to know if anyone can give me any information about it. I took it as Not Working but after removing the old battery - all looks clean and corrosion free - so I'm hopeful. There was a kind of soft glue holding the bottom of the battery (-) to the watch. The watch ticks on a few seconds, when gently shaken, without the battery fitted - is that a good sign?

Don't like to take the movement back off without some guidance - Hampden used a variety of movements in their wind-ups so I guess it could be anything from Switzerland.

My questions are...

Can I still get a battery (WD-4)?

Do I need to "glue" it in-place?

Does it need specialist servicing?

Hope someone knows something as my searches have pulled up nothing.

Cheers

Worzel


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi the watch you have bought has a landeron 4750 movement and the battery that was in it is no longer available you need to try a 386 battery and see how you get on with that you may need to put a small piece of folded tin foil on top of the battery as the modern silver oxide batteries are slightly thinner try it without first and gently shake the watch to start it. If you dont have a 386 try a AG12 and you dont need to glue it in place.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

ISTR that Paul (AKA Silver Hawk) has/had some adaptors (or a source of these) for replacing the cell with a modern equivalent - send him a PM maybe?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mel said:


> ISTR that Paul (AKA Silver Hawk) has/had some adaptors (or a source of these) for replacing the cell with a modern equivalent - send him a PM maybe?


I dont think Paul has any of these at the moment Mel I tried to get some a while back.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I need to make some more...I'll do it this w/e.

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/landeron/batteries/batteries.php


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Dombox40 & Mel,

Thanks for that advice.

I'll order a 386 battery from RLT.

I can't do PM's I'm only 18 - I hope Silver Hawk will see my post and chip-in.

Reference the Landeron movement. Are these good, bad or moderate movements?

Cheers

Worzel


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Paul,

Sorry I'm a bit old and slow. I posted my last rely before I saw yours.

Great info thanks. I need a battery and spacer can you email me with some details please as I'm only a 20'er and can't do PM's

Cheers

Worzel


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Worzel - top of this RLT page "Electric Watches" click on and you're at Paul's website, with a link direct for e-mails plus LOADS of useful info on leccy watches - Paul THE MAN :notworthy:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I wonder if the 'glue' could have been some sort of dried up conductive gel?

I've no idea really, just thinking out loud.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Worzel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just bought a "Hampden Electric", my first electric watch, which I guess is from the 50's or 60's. I would like to know if anyone can give me any information about it. I took it as Not Working but after removing the old battery - all looks clean and corrosion free - so I'm hopeful. There was a kind of soft glue holding the bottom of the battery (-) to the watch. The watch ticks on a few seconds, when gently shaken, without the battery fitted - is that a good sign?
> 
> ...


That is a good looking watch. :thumbsup:

"The watch ticks on a few seconds, when gently shaken, without the battery fitted - is that a good sign?" It just means that the balance swings freely and that is a good thing.

Welcome to the forum. :drinks:

Larry


----------

